# Red Grandis



## Bigg081 (Jan 27, 2013)

Can anyone tell me about Red Grandis? I have access to a bunch but dont really know the qualitys of it. I can find the normal stuff online about where it comes from and how it grows super fast and is pretty hard compared to pine. But thats it. 

I can take all the advice I can get.


----------



## Bigg081 (Jan 27, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Bigg081 said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone tell me about Red Grandis? I have access to a bunch but dont really know the qualitys of it. I can find the normal stuff online about where it comes from and how it grows super fast and is pretty hard compared to pine. But thats it.
> ...



Thanks for the info. I get all of my wood dried already. Prob not the cheapest way to gather but its the only way I ever have. I can get some from a locally at a good price. I prob would make boxes and craft type things. I have a request for a cutting board too. simple...right up my alley. HAHA:rotflmao3:


----------

